# Am I in the right place?



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been lurking this forum section for the last few weeks following the news about the new regulations. I have been on the forums for a wile and have mostly followed the El Natural section. 

I am a graduate student at Texas A&M in College Station. This semester will hopefully be less hectic than last and I hope to get more involved in the hobby and try some higher tech tanks. 

Are there any club members from this area or is there a active club closer to my area? Does anyone from the Houston area travel up to Dallas for the club?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you are in the middle... years ago dfwapc would travel. we haven't in a while, but there has been talks about it. just because you're not from dfw doesn't mean you can't post here or any where else on apc.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to DFWAPC. The closest club member to you would be BookPage. I've seen some other new people on this forum from your area. I'll post up their name for you. 

H2OAggie - ? College Station TX
davemonkey - Liberty TX
kwc1974 - Houston TX


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome, Jark. We will be happy to answer any questions you may have. Glad you have joined the fun!


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hopefully you have a chance to check this, but I am also a graduate student at A&M. It is great to have another aquatic plant person in the area. I haven't been posting much at all due to a crazy schedule, but such is life as a grad student. Send me a PM, and we could talk some more.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahhh... an incipient CSAPC!


----------

